# What code for Rhogam injection?



## jek521

For our pregnant patients receiving a 300 mcg injection of Rhogam, should we bill J2790 or 90384?  What is the difference?

Thanks!


----------



## ajs

Check with the insurance carrier.  The only difference is which one the insurance carrier prefers to use.


----------



## imjsanderson

Our office uses 90772 with J2790 along with 656.13 and V07.2  We have had no problems getting paid.


----------



## Charlotte Kay

I use the J2790 and 90772.


----------



## KathyBenson

*rhogam*

Hi!  We use J2790 w/656.13.  We have no problems getting pd w/that.
Kathy Atkinson
Mountain Home, AR


----------



## linstedtt

We use both together, because we found that some commercials were not paying either when billed by itself.


----------



## KARENR

Here is North Carolina, Medicaid will not pay the 90384, but they will pay the 
J2790.  By definition they are exactly the same.  All other carriers accept and pay the 90384.  

Hope that helps!!


----------

